# Revolution Sensor - Transaxle



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

The sensor doesn't want to go back into the hole on the front of the transaxle. Is there a tip to do this? I don't want to break it.

Thanks,
Emerson

PS - I'm not a great mechanic but if you have any garden or landscaping questions I'll answer those.


----------

